
Show HN: Catchafire – Help NGOs with your magic skills - artur_makly
https://www.catchafire.org/
======
artur_makly
I was their lead UX/UI Designer a few years ago, and now's probably a really
good time to share this incredible platform. It has a quite extensive
Filtering Criteria.

Enjoy. Make a difference!

p.s. Happy to help other startups get their product into top shape.

DM me > artur @ design2dev.com

